# tips on flying?



## jd001 (Sep 30, 2015)

First time poster here so be gentle!

Just a bit of background info....since I was 15 I have suffered from bowel urgency. I has effected my life just like many others here. When I was at my worst, I wouldnt leave the house unless I had too and wouldn't walk anywhere for the fear of having an accident.

Despite having all sorts of tests and trying CBT and Hypnotherapy, I now have this slightly under control with daily medication of Codiene Phosphate and Sertraline.

I am getting married soon and even though my wife to be is very understanding of my condition, I would like to take her on a honeymoon she deserves. FLYING.....ARRGGGHH. Just the thought makes me run to the nearest loo.

Does anyone have a tips for flying? I heard the staff have their own loo which is available if you explain your condition? Does anyone have any experiences?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I always wear Depends when I fly. Just gives me a little peace of mind. I flew recently on a small regional jet and I know that didn't have any restroom for the crew. I think you will only find that on Jumbo Jets.


----------



## Noodles87 (Nov 18, 2014)

I try to make sure I get an aisle seat close to the toilet when I'm worried about diarrhoea. (Even before my current problems I used to get nervous diarrhoea) Although luckily most the time I get it out in the airport before hand so I'm already empty.
Some people try Imodium but I find it makes me want to be sick instead so I have to avoid it.

How soon is soon for your wedding?


----------



## salty0202 (Nov 15, 2014)

Maybe fasting? Can't go if there's nothing in there.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i find eat plain bland food for couple of days before, get up 4hrs before you need to leave the house and have toast or something that isnt with liquid. take your codine and 2 imodium. im sure you will have to go a few times but when you arrive at airport take another 2 imodium and try not to drink any liquid or as little as possible and only eat light. this seems to work for me id rather feel a little dehydrated than me being glued to a toilet plus depending on how long the flight is im sure you be ok i told staff when got on plane and they told me to use toilet behind a curtian thats for them, no cue. but i was ok for 3hr flight. also try taking vitimin d3 with calcium supplement been really good for me almost normal bowel movements so far 3wks.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

if the potential for diarrhea is your problem then why not take imodium to prevent it? Granted you're going to have some constipation to deal with, but you'll get through the flight with no worries. If you haven't tried it I suggest you get the liquid form of imodium and find a dose that can control the diarrhea while not causing too much constipation. Sometimes a good offensive is better then a bad case of diarrhea.


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

1 day before travel, eat solid food (tested before so that it won't give you problems). On day of travel no food (maybe a smal toast), little water (2 hrs before), 2 imodiums and half xanax (to remove stress). On flight very little (to none) food. On honeymoon, fruits and honey to get extra energy ))


----------

